# I need help



## jerry91 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a remington 700 308. I need a scope but I have a budget its between 200-300 dls. Any suggestions, will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

What will be the primary and secondary uses for this rifle? I'll go ahead and make a few recommendations based on common uses, but if you have anything special in mind for it (not hunting or informal target shooting), you should mention what you need it to do to get better targeted suggestions (pardon the pun).

Most folks want a variable (zooms from low power to higher power) scope nowadays, so I'll concentrate my suggestions on those. I either own these exact scopes, or a similar scope from the same line or series, so I'm speaking from direct experience here.

At the low end of your scale, I'd pick the Burris Fullfield II with a Ballistic Plex reticle. Here are links to two different models, a 2-7x variable and a 3-9x variable (similar to mine):

http://www.swfa.com/pc-5646-203-burris-2-7x35-fullfield-ii-rifle-scope.aspx

http://www.swfa.com/pc-9039-203-burris-3-9x40-fullfield-ii-rifle-scope.aspx

If your rifle is a short/light carbine, the 2-7x might be a better fit because it's also shorter and lighter. The Ballistic Plex reticle is pretty neat; once zeroed (and checked), you can use the extra crosshairs to shoot at longer distances. Usually, if you zero the first crosshair for 100 yards, the next two are very close to dead-on at 200 and 300 yards (you should always double-check by actually shooting several groups at these distances). Click on the small picture of the reticle near the lower-right corner of the page to see an enlarged version.

Near the top end of your scale, I'd go for a Leupold VX-II, again in 2-7x or 3-9x. These have plain Duplex reticles (one crosshair), but IMO they are very nice scopes for the price, have an excellent reputation, and will last a lifetime.

http://www.swfa.com/pc-3454-86-leupold-2-7x33-vx-ii-riflescope.aspx

http://www.swfa.com/pc-3460-86-leupold-3-9x40-vx-ii-riflescope.aspx

I've linked to these scopes on SWFA/Riflescopes.com, as I am familiar with their site and have bought from these folks in the past, with very good results. Sometimes, they include little extras/free gifts, as shown in the drop-down box on the Leupold pages.

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Simmons Aetec.


----------



## jerry91 (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for your info but I think Im getting the Nikon 4.5-14x40 I found it for 252.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

jerry91 said:


> Thanks for your info but I think Im getting the Nikon 4.5-14x40 I found it for 252.


I've heard good things about the various Nikons, too, I just have no personal experience with them. Let us know how it works out for you!


----------

